# Transfer photos from Camera to Phone/MP3 player



## 7843 (Jun 30, 2004)

I have the eternal problem - I'm a cheapskate but I like taking photos. Hence, I don't want to buy lots of flash cards (or spend the money on one big one), but that means my cards fill up quickly.

However, everywhere I go I take my Nokia 6230i (with 40Mb built in memory, and 32Mb on an MMC card), and my Creative Zen MP3 player (60Gb hdd, about 20Gb free).

All three items (Canon A85, Nokia 6230i, Creative Zen 60Gb) have USB connections, but none of these would connect to a computer without installing drivers first, which (I am told) makes them unsuitable for these USB to USB transfer devices.

It seems such a shame to have so much storage lying around, and not being able to use it to store photos on. I wonder if anyone has any suggestions to the contrary?

Thanks,

Tim.

P.S. I do have a small 'USB stick' thing, so one (last resort) solution would be to get that, and a USB compact flash reader and connect them together using one of those USB transfer things. Anyone know what these devices are called, as I don't seem to be able to find one...?


----------



## Joefireline (Apr 2, 2006)

The creative MP3 player should work with data transfer, the software you must install for that is just for putting song on it with playlists.


----------



## V0lt (Sep 14, 2002)

That, unfortunately, is a common misconception.

I have the Creative Nomad Zen Xtra 40GB version, and it does indeed require you to use "nomad explorer" to transfer files to and from the player. That was a huge headache when I used mine in Germany to store the pictures I was taking while on the trip.

What you want to do would require at the very least a host machine. I do not believe there is any way to get around it becase USB isn't a true peer-to-peer technology.


----------



## Joefireline (Apr 2, 2006)

Fox said:


> That, unfortunately, is a common misconception.
> 
> I have the Creative Nomad Zen Xtra 40GB version, and it does indeed require you to use "nomad explorer" to transfer files to and from the player. That was a huge headache when I used mine in Germany to store the pictures I was taking while on the trip.


Well that is stupid! I thought it would just show up as a normal 'Removable disc'.
My Sony MP3 player requires software to put the songs on, but you can just copy them over(though playlists won't work), and you can put whatever the hell you like on it, without using software!


----------



## V0lt (Sep 14, 2002)

Yep, that's how I'd thought it would be when I bought it. It's still a decent player; it just isn't as flexible as I would have liked.


----------

